# A Zoo of Animals...What do you have? Horses, reptiles, fish, and furry friends thread



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Hey everybody!

Just wondering,( although many people seem to be on this site) if we have any major animal lovers on this site.
A little about me:

I would ALWAYS rescue an animal, never buy. I have this thing with rescuing the "ugly" animals, or animals missing legs, tails and eyes. I think it makes them unique. I HATE it when people say "its just a dog" or "its just a fish". Keeping animals for me is a passion, and i do it out of love, not just to have an animal because its cool. I like dinosaurs a lot believe it or not, and i am into mythology:-D. I can't go to my LPS during adoption day,and i especially can't stand to watch those ASPCA commercials. It literally tears my heart out to watch 3 seconds of it. My favorite animals are lions and horses, but mostly horses, especially draft horses like Clydesdales:-D

Anyways, my avi and signature says it all.  SO, what pets do you have? Anything unique about them? Stories?

Cant wait to see pics of all your little/big friends!!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Anybody?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

My signature says it all too. If I were to picture them all I'd run out of room lol. So I'll do the finless ones. Spike is my cockatiel and she's 11 years old. She's quite the character. Ekans is our little corn snake, we've had him for about a year and I think he's about a year and a half old. And then our most recent cutie is Rummy Sampson Royal, our mini rex rabbit. He'll be 7 weeks old on saturday.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

They are all so adorable! Rummy Sampson Royal is just too cute...i think i might die of a cuteness attack! o.o his cute big eyes and fluffy fur!

I love how he has a halter and collar ! XD


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol he's a riot that one...


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

lvandert said:


> lol he's a riot that one...


Yah i bet but he's just too cute!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

That and he gets into trouble! Always chewing on things and trying to break out of his play pen lol. Although he is being a really good boy about other things. He's starting to learn to go potty in his litter box, and to eat both kinds of pellets not just the one type. He was also very good when I clipped his nails yesterday. So I guess he's not completely full of trouble but he's still wiley


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

lvandert said:


> That and he gets into trouble! Always chewing on things and trying to break out of his play pen lol. Although he is being a really good boy about other things. He's starting to learn to go potty in his litter box, and to eat both kinds of pellets not just the one type. He was also very good when I clipped his nails yesterday. So I guess he's not completely full of trouble but he's still wiley


haha wow! It sounds like your raising a rambunctious kid...:-D


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

just like a little kid! you got to watch him all the time lol.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

lvandert said:


> just like a little kid! you got to watch him all the time lol.


haha i bet


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

there are the times where he's being just adorable though. Like after running around we'll find someplace suitable and flop ourselves down. From there we roll onto our back and wiggle with our feets in the air for a second and then back onto our side. After that we generally fall asleep.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

lvandert said:


> there are the times where he's being just adorable though. Like after running around we'll find someplace suitable and flop ourselves down. From there we roll onto our back and wiggle with our feets in the air for a second and then back onto our side. After that we generally fall asleep.


how cute!


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> Just wondering,( although many people seem to be on this site) if we have any major animal lovers on this site.
> A little about me:
> ...


I absolutely love animals too  If I could, I would probably own a zoo of pets!

I always prefer to rescue animals too. My first pet (besides the dog my family had when I was born) was a little smooth-haired guinea pig named Bandana. My mom and I went to a local guinea pig rescue (a lady had turned her basement into a guinea pig rescue!) to get the little guy. After Bandana, I rescued another guinea pig (this time from one of Petco's adoption events). I miss my guinea pigs; they truly make awesome pets!!

The dogs that I currently have are Siberian Huskies. We rescued them from a husky rescue! One of them was previously abused  But we got him healthy and he loves us and we love him!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Just animal that roaming in my yard n uncle farm which he give me a little space to raise some animal
I have a total of 200+ chicken 
Number jump up n down from time to time
From oe, oe bantam, Thai, Serama, jungle fowl n some cross breed
14 dove/pigeon
Laughing, spotted n fantail
Pheasant 5
Swinshoe, silver and a hybrid 
Dog 6
English, bullies n chihuahua mix
Guppies lost count
Betta lost count
2 Flowerhorn 
Convict 8
2 redear slider
Oh 9 diamond dove
10 budgie
That's a zoo


----------



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

Let's see if I can fit all my pets here.

First, Lucky is my male rescue German Shepard/Huskey dog mix and extremely hyper. He's toned down since I got him five years ago, but he's still fairly energetic. Lucky looks like a German Shepard but with floppy ears and a Huskey tail. He's a strange looking dog for sure.

Next is my female lionhead rabbit named Fluffy. She's brown like a wild rabbit.

Then there's Ralph, my pudgy male blue budgie which I bred myself.

Buttercup/Butterbub is an interesting green budgie... when we got him/her Butter was too young to gender, so we hoped for a female to breed with Ralph and named hopefully her Buttercup for her yellow-green coloring. A month later, her beak was half brown for female, half blue for male. This was unusual, since it appeared Buttercup was both a boy and a female. The next day, her beak was all blue. We got a male, and renamed her Butterbub. The next day, Butterbub's beak was brown. This went on for a few weeks until her beak stayed brown, and Buttercup started building a nest for eggs shortly after.

Next up are my two goldfish RedHead and Pie. Pie is a Shubunkin, and I'm not sure what breed RedHead is... all I know is that he is very fat, while Pie is small. I consider them both males, although I do not know their true gender, as goldfish are difficult to gender. 

Next are my tropical guppies, I have two tanks for them: a female tank and a male tank. Originally I had one tank and one boy, one girl fish for breeding, but eventually I had to separate the genders since I didn't want any more babies!

Last, but not least is Blu, my turquoise VT betta. He is particularly aggressive, and has been even at the store.

That's all of my pets, sorry for the lack of pictures, I'll get to it eventually.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

I have 2 parakeets, 2 goldfish, 2 cats, 1 dog, 1 betta, 1 shrimp, 1 horse, and 2 starlings.
I got my dog from an animal shelter around 10 years ago. Sweetest little dog ever! He's grown up so much. His name is Butch.

Pumpkin the orange Domestic Shorthair showed up at our house, barely able to meow, malnourished and very much a kitten. Now she makes up for her sore throat by never shutting up!

Simon came almost exactly a year ago. He was just sitting under my parent's window, meowing his head off! I went out to feed him....longest cat I have EVER seen, at 3 feet from nose to tail. He was so thin you could literally loop your fingers around his waist. His title is Simon the Longcat.

Angel the budgie came along on Christmas Day, 2008. It was just a few months after my cockatiel Cookie had passed away. Angel was 3 months old when I got him, and I worked very hard at taming him. He's now super-tame and absolutely looooves people!

Skye was adopted in March of 2009. My uncle is a teacher, and a fellow teacher bought a parakeet for her 5 year old son, expecting him to know how to take care of it, and to take care of it. She was severely neglected (in a canary cage, under-exercised, overweight, extremely afraid of people, biting like no tomorrow). I worked with her and now she isn't afraid and will willingly sit on my shoulders and preen me.

Last year in June I decided that I wanted a goldfish. I saved up my money, bought a filter, decorations, and plants. I went to the pet store and out of an extremely overstocked tank, I picked out an itty bitty pink/white Pearlscale goldfish (female), the fattest and cutest one. The employee really crushed her fins when he caught her, but when I came home I put her in a 1 gallon tank next to my bed and I fell in love! She became very used to humans, did a little dance when I came into my room, and was just plain adorable. She stayed that way for a week. Then I put her into a 10 gallon tank on a different dresser. 3 months later I got Houston, a Black Moor goldfish. He was one of the fish that was originally with Pearl....poor Houston was extremely underfed, picked on, and his fins were shredded. I took pity on him and took him home. Both fish are very very very fat now (VERY healthy!) and share their 20 gallon tank on a DIFFERENT dresser :lol: Now, a 20 gallon tank is much too small for 2 fancy goldfish, but I compensate for that with a 68 gallon filter!!
What else...
Oh yes. Omelette was bought by me in January (I have no clue when). I went to the store where I bought my goldfish, and there were7 bettas in cups lined up against a sink. Poor things!! They were all Veiltails, blue and red, and very neglected. The only ones that looked like they would survive were Omelette and another red fish. So I took home Omelette. Now the picky boy lives in a 3 gallon tank next to my bed with his Ghost shrimp friend, Ash. I got Ash, Brock, and Misty to stop Om from tailbiting. I gave Brock to my friend, and Om ended up eating Misty. Now Ash is like a ninja-shrimp, trying to avoid being eaten.

I got my horse 3 months ago. Her name is Nasdaq and she's 1/4 Arabian, 3/4 Paint. She's built as though she's half and half though. I love her to bits! She's the sweetest 4-year-old horse I know xD

My 2 starlings I got a month ago.... They were at the stable, in a nest on the eve of a roof. Their mother kicked them out due to mites, and I took them home because there are at least 25 cats at the barn, and there is no way they'd survive alone.
So they're my wonderful, talkative, zooming around babies!
I love them so much, but they're going to a new home soon. 


I think that's all my pets. I'll probably be getting more though xD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

jeremywadejunior said:


> I absolutely love animals too  If I could, I would probably own a zoo of pets!
> 
> I always prefer to rescue animals too. My first pet (besides the dog my family had when I was born) was a little smooth-haired guinea pig named Bandana. My mom and I went to a local guinea pig rescue (a lady had turned her basement into a guinea pig rescue!) to get the little guy. After Bandana, I rescued another guinea pig (this time from one of Petco's adoption events). I miss my guinea pigs; they truly make awesome pets!!
> 
> The dogs that I currently have are Siberian Huskies. We rescued them from a husky rescue! One of them was previously abused  But we got him healthy and he loves us and we love him!


I love siberian huskies! They are such beautiful dogs!


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

2 fish, 3 chickens, 1 rat, 1 dog, and soon to be a horse!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Joelouisvachon said:


> Let's see if I can fit all my pets here.
> 
> First, Lucky is my male rescue German Shepard/Huskey dog mix and extremely hyper. He's toned down since I got him five years ago, but he's still fairly energetic. Lucky looks like a German Shepard but with floppy ears and a Huskey tail. He's a strange looking dog for sure.
> 
> ...


Your dog sounds adorable! Your budgie sounds funny, maybe it was both genders, but confused itself? Haha, hope for pics soon!:-D


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Thomasdog said:


> 2 fish, 3 chickens, 1 rat, 1 dog, and soon to be a horse!


CANT WAIT for you to get a horse! They are AMAZING creatures, i just love them! What species/gender are you getting?

I have 1 German Warmblood Hanoverian (18-19 hands) and have an American Quarterhorse who just recently passed away 

Cant wait to see yours!!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

PaintingPintos said:


> I have 2 parakeets, 2 goldfish, 2 cats, 1 dog, 1 betta, 1 shrimp, 1 horse, and 2 starlings.
> I got my dog from an animal shelter around 10 years ago. Sweetest little dog ever! He's grown up so much. His name is Butch.
> 
> Pumpkin the orange Domestic Shorthair showed up at our house, barely able to meow, malnourished and very much a kitten. Now she makes up for her sore throat by never shutting up!
> ...



All i cans ay is, WOW! Your variety of animals is amazing! Your family sounds very "in tune" with animals too! Uggghh, ASPCA commercial just came on...had to change the channel....AGAIN  

WOW, i can't wait to see pictures!! BTW< your animals act funny it sounds like-just like mine XD


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Buttercup/Butterbub is an interesting green budgie... when we got him/her Butter was too young to gender, so we hoped for a female to breed with Ralph and named hopefully her Buttercup for her yellow-green coloring. A month later, her beak was half brown for female, half blue for male. This was unusual, since it appeared Buttercup was both a boy and a female. The next day, her beak was all blue. We got a male, and renamed her Butterbub. The next day, Butterbub's beak was brown. This went on for a few weeks until her beak stayed brown, and Buttercup started building a nest for eggs shortly after.

Was buttercup bred by u or bought
Yeah the cere on a female usually change color
White when out of breeding season
Brown/white when in breeding season
White/blue when coming out of season
When checking u look at the top of the cere not the whole thing
I'm so use to budgie I can tell if it a male or female without looking at them
8/10 I can tell u blindfold if it a male or female just hold the bird
Male nip
Female grind there beak when they bite


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Curly you have flowerhorn too? What breeds? I know you can find a lot in California area.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep
One of them was given to me buy a friend n he told me it was a red dragon
The other
Idk
I see Flowerhorn everywhere
My lfs, friend house n lots of breeder
Personally Flowerhorn is a pain in the butt
Require big tank
N you can't really keep them together
They eat a lot plus the price tag on there food is kind of high(2 6"+)


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Are you vietnamese? And yeah haha I used to have a thousand of them at once and they ate like monsters!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Hmong


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Well I have alot of pets besides my bettas but okay... 
I have two cats, two rats, two hamsters (one dwarf and one syrian), one mouse, one bunny.
I also have a Rosy red minnow ( He had a friend but he died a couple of days ago) and a African dwarf frog. 

I have a thing for rodents >.<//


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, here goes I hope I don't forget anyone. LOL

1 dog. 1/2 Akbash and 1/2 great pyrenees and anatolian shepherd. (her mom was a mix of that) 
13 Jacobs sheep.
2 New Zealand rabbits
1 Flemish Giant rabbit
1 Syrian hamster
10 Cats including some orphaned kittens that I have raised
and as of Monday, A piglet!


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

Doggyhog - Jacobs Sheep are awesome! 


I've got 4 dogs. A Belgian Malinois and a heinz 57 mutt. Maybe Heeler/Beagle/Shepherd mix. Keeshond Mix & Gordon Setter Mix.
4 Zebra Finches.
2 Budgies
A Bearded Dragon
And 2 jungle runners. ( Lizards)

Used to have a lot of different reptiles, but they've all passed away over the past couple years. Everything is a rescue except for the lizards and the 2 parakeets. Unless you count saving them from the petstore. 

Then of course my two betta's, and my 6 glowlight tetra's will become 9 this afternoon. And about 8-10 ghost shrimp.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Buttercup/Butterbub is an interesting green budgie... when we got him/her Butter was too young to gender, so we hoped for a female to breed with Ralph and named hopefully her Buttercup for her yellow-green coloring. A month later, her beak was half brown for female, half blue for male. This was unusual, since it appeared Buttercup was both a boy and a female. The next day, her beak was all blue. We got a male, and renamed her Butterbub. The next day, Butterbub's beak was brown. This went on for a few weeks until her beak stayed brown, and Buttercup started building a nest for eggs shortly after.
> 
> Was buttercup bred by u or bought
> Yeah the cere on a female usually change color
> ...


wow you know a lot! Sounds like your budgie was very confused lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Drift said:


> Doggyhog - Jacobs Sheep are awesome!
> 
> 
> I've got 4 dogs. A Belgian Malinois and a heinz 57 mutt. Maybe Heeler/Beagle/Shepherd mix. Keeshond Mix & Gordon Setter Mix.
> ...


wow your dogs sound beautiful! Hope your new Glowlight's will be amazing!


----------



## Firefly85 (Jul 11, 2012)

I have definitely run the gambit on pets. My mom used to joke that we were running a zoo, when i was younger. 

I currently have two dogs, my Bella who is a saint Bernard, and Joe who is my avatar pic he is a American bulldog mix. our kitty, Kiwi she is a crazy Siamese mix. A red ear slider turtle named Fatty Patty, who was only so posed to be a temporary guest turned permanent resident. 
Bubbles the Betta, and a 10 gal planted tank full of wild guppies. 

my husband and our little one, oh wait they aren't pets. lol

I have kept, mice, rats, gerbils, guinena pigs, hamsters, iguana, finches, frogs, and many types of freshwater fish, thats is it off the top of my head.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Firefly85 said:


> I have definitely run the gambit on pets. My mom used to joke that we were running a zoo, when i was younger.
> 
> I currently have two dogs, my Bella who is a saint Bernard, and Joe who is my avatar pic he is a American bulldog mix. our kitty, Kiwi she is a crazy Siamese mix. A red ear slider turtle named Fatty Patty, who was only so posed to be a temporary guest turned permanent resident.
> Bubbles the Betta, and a 10 gal planted tank full of wild guppies.
> ...


WOW you literally *do* run a zoo! I love mixes in all animals, especially dogs because i think it makes them unique 

"my husband and our little one"-that made me roflmao:-D

Oh, and love the name Fatty Patty XD


----------



## Firefly85 (Jul 11, 2012)

im not sure how the turtle's name stuck but mostly that is what my mom called her so i figure why change it now. and she is huge, i joke that you could just huck the turtle at an intruder and she would knock them out, not that i would.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Firefly85 said:


> im not sure how the turtle's name stuck but mostly that is what my mom called her so i figure why change it now. and she is huge, i joke that you could just huck the turtle at an intruder and she would knock them out, not that i would.


Lol like a frisbee? Poor turtle jk :-D


----------

